# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  आइसक्रीम खाने से भी कम होता है वजन

## Krishna

किसी को स्ट्रॉबेरी पसंद होती है, तो कोई चॉकलेट का दीवाना होता है। कोई वनीला पर जान छिड़कता है तो किसी को ओरेंज और मैंगो कैंडी बचपन की यादों में ले जाती हैं। बच्चे, बूढ़े और जवान सभी आइसक्रीम के चाहने वालों की फेरहिस्तो में होते हैं। लेकिन, आइसक्रीम से वजन बढ़ने के खतरे को देखते हुए कई कैलोरी कॉन्शियस लोग इसे खाने से खुद को रोके रखते हैं।

आइसक्रीम के चाहने वाले इसे खाते समय मौसम की ओर ध्यान नहीं देते। गर्मियों में वे इसे जमकर खाते हैं तो सर्दियों में स्वेटर और शॉल में लिपटे हुए भी ठंडी आइसक्रीम का मजा लेते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

................................

----------


## Krishna

शादी-ब्याह के मौकों पर बच्चों को आइसक्रीम के स्टॉल से दूर रखना मुश्किल होता है। लेकिन आइसक्रीम हो या कोई और चीज सही मात्रा में खाया जाए, तो खाने की कोई भी चीज बुरी नहीं होती। लेकिन हममें से ज्यादातर लोग खाने की चीजों को देखकर खुद पर काबू नहीं कर पाते और खा बैठते हैं हालांकि यह भी सच है कि डाइट को लेकर पूरी तरह अनुशासित रहना भी मुमकिन नहीं है।

मोटापे से बचने के कई तरीके हैं। अनुशासित भोजन करें, और भी बहुत सी बातें हैं जिन्हें हम सुनते तो हैं लेकिन इस्तेमाल में नहीं लाते। शायद इसलिये क्योंकि अनुशासित रहना हम जारी नहीं रख पाते। ऐसे में एक और तरीका है मोटापे से बचने का जब भी कुछ खाएं उस खाने में कितनी कैलोरी ले रहे हैं इसका रेकार्ड मेन्टेन करें तो काफी हद तक मोटापे पर लगाम लगाई जा सकती है।

----------


## Krishna

आइसक्रीम खाने से वजन कम नहीं होता है-



आइसक्रीम में अधिक कैलोरी होती है। आइसक्रीम के एक स्कूप में 250 से 350 तक कैलोरी होती है।
वसा से वजन बढ़ता है, और आइसक्रीम में ज्यादा वसा होती है। वैसे लो फैट लाइट आइसक्रीम में रेग्युलर आइसक्रीम की तुलना में 50 प्रतिशत वसा कम होती है तथा कैलोरी भी 33 प्रतिशत तक कम होती है। पर इसका अर्थ यह नहीं है कि कोई जितनी चाहे लाइट आइसक्रीम खा ले। हो सकता है कि लाइट आइसक्रीम में सामान्य से अधिक वसा हो। कप की साइज पर भी ध्यान दें और छोटे-छोटे चम्मच से आइसक्रीम खाएं।

----------


## Krishna

आइसक्रीम के कोन दो तरह के होते हैं। एक शक्कर का बना होता है, दूसरा बिस्किट की तरह कुरकुरा होता है। शक्कर के कोन में जहां 60-80 कैलोरी होती है, वहीं कुरकुरे कोन में 320 से भी अधिक कैलोरी होती है। इससे बचने का सबसे अच्छा तरीक़ा यही है कि पेपर कप अथवा कांच के बने कप में आइसक्रीम खाएं।
ice cream 
वजन बढ़ने की समस्या तब पैदा होती है जब शुगर को वसा के साथ लिया जाता है। जिसमें कैलोरी की मात्रा काफी ज्यादा बढ़ जाती है। जैसे आइसक्रीम के एक कप में लगभग 600 कैलोरी होती है।

----------


## Krishna

यूं तो आइसक्रीम हर मौसम में अच्छी लगती है, लेकिन गर्मियों में उनके लिए इसका मजा दोगुना हो जाता है और यदि बात चॉकलेट आइसक्रीम की हो तो कहने ही क्या। लेकिन विशेषज्ञों की मानें तो इसके फायदे कम नुकसान ज्यादा हैं। हालांकि सप्ताह में एकाध बार चॉकलेट आइसक्रीम का स्वाद लेने में कोई परेशानी नहीं है, लेकिन इसकी ज्यादा मात्रा मोटापे और वजन बढने के लिए भी जिम्मेदार हो सकती है।
चॉकलेट आइसक्रीम में कृत्रिम चीनी होने की वजह से मोटापा बढ़ता है।

तो, यदि आप वजन कम करना चाहते हैं, तो आइसक्रीम आपके लिए नहीं है। सेहत के लिए आपको जुबां के इस स्*वाद को छोड़ना ही पड़ेगा।

----------

